# Why is there no option for the pax to add the tip ahead of time in UberX so the driver can see it before the ride is accepted?



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Wouldn't it make sense to allow the pax to include a tip when on the app when they first make the request. That way the driver would be more inclined to accept the ride even if it was further away knowing that they would receive a nice gratuity in the end.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Do you tip your waitress before the food comes out to the table?


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

In a different world there would be more of a free market. The driver would set the rate that he was willing to work for and would be matched with someone willing to pay that rate. But this won't be happening.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> Do you tip your waitress before the food comes out to the table?


No, but the difference is that there is a societal pressure to tip at least 15% to your waitress. Rarely does anyone not tip their waitress. Even the IRS will tax a waitress at least 8% of the cost of the meal because they know the customer almost always tips at least 10%. But with Uber the rider rarely tips, regardless of service being offered. Even city cabs receive a much higher percentage of tips, due to the societal pressure, even though prices for the ride tend to be much higher.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> Wouldn't it make sense to allow the pax to include a tip when on the app when they first make the request. That way the driver would be more inclined to accept the ride even if it was further away knowing that they would receive a nice gratuity in the end.


I've always defined a tip as something you give as thanks, a reward, for services rendered, generally directly proportional to the level that the services were judged at. So, not knowing what the outcome of the services will be because they haven't yet been rendered or judged, how can you reward the service provider?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I think it’s a horrible idea because generally they’ll allow you to adjust the tips and it’s been shown that cheapholes using instacart will tip and then take it away.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

For feed delivery, yes. For a simple ride? As a pax I wonder why I would pre-tip? What would it get me? Nothing, really. Drivers are everywhere in places I have requested rides; no issues of time. 
Nah, pass; I'll tip afterwards, via the app. 
Now UE should display the customer's pretip, GH does.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

That would only encourage lousy tip-bating. Pax will lure you with a large tip and change it to zero once the ride is over. SMH


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think it's a horrible idea because generally they'll allow you to adjust the tips and it's been shown that cheapholes using instacart will tip and then take it away.


They could set it up to not allow pax to change tip once it is added. Problem solved.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> They could set it up to not allow pax to change tip once it is added. Problem solved.


And why doesn't instacart or uber eats do that? &#129300;&#129300;


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And why doesn't instacart or uber eats do that? &#129300;&#129300;


Probably because the pax wouldn't like it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> Probably because the pax wouldn't like it.


And exactly why it's not easy problem solved &#128076;&#127995;


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

It’s so refreshing to start seeing tip threads revive over the covid19 politics. The new normal may just look like the old normal


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

No.
makes no sense.
maybe driver smells like GOAT.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Driver should be able to list amenities like water and candy as well.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> View attachment 462586


when I want little tips


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> View attachment 462586


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And why doesn't instacart or uber eats do that? &#129300;&#129300;


I have only ordered UE once.
I think the tip was added (by me) with the order.
Taken about 120 UE deliveries in last month.

%94 Tip on Eats.
Approx. %80 fares tip. $100 in UE pay, $80 in tips. + %25 promotions. Pretty good.

Since the percentage is so high in tips, I am pretty sure that tips are given while person is ordering.
I don't see them until 1-2 hours after trip.

It only makes sense that they tip while ordering, because how many of them would go back and add tip (like Uber x? Answer %5)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TCar said:


> Since the percentage is so high in tips, I am pretty sure that tips are given while person is ordering.
> I don't see them until 1-2 hours after trip.


it's that part that ticks me off about UE. Why not show the driver the tip in advance of even accepting. I pretip SO it motivates. GH shows the tip, not sure why UE doesn't. Can't even think of a valid or reasonable reason......


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Do you tip your waitress before the food comes out to the table?


Years ago, I actually did have the occasional $10 tip before the meal. Of course, you had to be on your toes a bit as you wanted to make sure those tables were well taken care of. Rare - but it DOES happen at times.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Tips are easy, give good service, and always ask graciously at the end of ride for the rider to please rate you as it helps others know what kind of driver they got. The next screen they see is the Tip screen... Almost always guarantees a 50% tip ratio to rides... Even if only a dollar it's free profit. Always ask for a rating. It works.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> always ask graciously at the end of ride for the rider to please rate you


....I've still not been able to try this yet. Although it might help with the rate percent. My case around 1/3 don't even bother to rate; ticks me off. One day I'll try it; if in Calif we ever get to phase 4 of re-opening....Maybe even phase 3 I'll go back online. 
That is the big draw back with my other RS gig; no tips, no feedback, ever. Only a weekly email telling me if: I sped, braked too hard, took a turn to fast, or if I was speeding. Graded actually; kept getting FAIR on turns. WTF. I drive like I have eggs back there, sheesh.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TCar said:


> I have only ordered UE once.
> I think the tip was added (by me) with the order.
> Taken about 120 UE deliveries in last month.
> 
> ...


I actually go back and add tip but unfortunately pple can also deduct tip on UE like they do with instacart.

I always do minimum 10% or $5 whichever is greater but if the person was really good and drop it off at the front door without needing me to go out and meet them, I might add extra or if I notice that the restaurant has not prepared it but uber already send the driver there I feel bad they're waiting...


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

SHalester said:


> it's that part that ticks me off about UE. Why not show the driver the tip in advance of even accepting. I pretip SO it motivates. GH shows the tip, not sure why UE doesn't. Can't even think of a valid or reasonable reason......


It is kinda wacky. But, i generally accept all orders within my boundaries, assuming that most will tip, and they do.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I actually go back and add tip but unfortunately pple can also deduct tip on UE like they do with instacart.
> 
> I always do minimum 10% or $5 whichever is greater but if the person was really good and drop it off at the front door without needing me to go out and meet them, I might add extra or if I notice that the restaurant has not prepared it but uber already send the driver there I feel bad they're waiting...


My take on UE is that it is kinda like U, but with tips. 
For the same rides getting same U money, + %80 tips. 
Can't believe I never did this before.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Keep it the way it is.

Because uber would let the customer change it once they are in the car and suddenly the 15 minute drive to get to the pickup suddenly no longer becomes worth it to take them 3 blocks when they bait and switch you, and you then get stuck with a min trip that took you 20 minutes and 14 miles, not for $23.50 but instead for $3.50


----------

